# How to get a video of yourself riding?



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

do you have a friend that could video you......I take pics/video all the time when we are out trail riding of us!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I would never expect my coach to film me during a lesson - I'm paying her to teach me, not film me!
Get a friend or relative to come along and film for you one day. 
The only time my coach has filmed, was when my horse started developing passage steps in the trot work and she wanted me to have a visual of what to aim for with him.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Fence posts are my best friend, or my Tri-Pod! I set it up in the corner so it gets most of me and I try to stay in the focus of the camera.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going to have fun experimenting tomorrow!! haha

It's hard to have friends/family come up
Friends don't like it, and my mom is working a lot and doesn't have time.

The corner idea is a good one


----------



## cloud9 (Mar 1, 2011)

I use a thing called a 'gorilla pod' which is like a tripod but you can twist is around fence posts. I then attach my camcorder to it and put it on a corner post in the arena ... it works well. I'm sure you can buy them on amazon and their must be something similar out there for phones. I'd google camera/tripod/accessories. will have a look and see if i can find anything similar for phones.


----------



## cloud9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes ..... they do one for phones JOBY: Makers of GorillaPod, GorillaMobile, & GorillaTorch


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHh, I need one of those!


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

My friend just props her IPhone on the arena fence and stays in it's view.


----------

